# Ariens 924040 - Circa 1979



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

So I just picked up a 1969 Ariens 10965 as my first ever snowthrower, and it's working great. While shopping I found another one near me and I'm going to pick it up tonight.

First question: is there such a thing as too many snowblowers?

Assuming the answer is no, I'd like some help in assessing this machine. It's a 924040 8hp from 1979. It supposedly has a new carb, but "it needs adjusting". Also the ad says the "drive is frozen". I'm not sure what that means, nor am I certain the seller does as well. 

The price is only $85 so I'll likely just pick it up anyway, but are there any telltale signs of common issues I should look for? I'd like to make this a project machine that I can work and learn on, but I don't need to be married to it. Is there point where you just need to stick a fork in it, or is everything basically repairable? Any unobtainium parts? 

LMK, please


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

looks like the machine is stuck in the fastest gear, judging by the pic of the gear shift all the way at the top. Could just be a frozen hex shaft. I'm sure one of the experts will be able to chime in with a more concrete diagnosis. they sell replacement carbs for it, so that's not an issue. biggest issue will be the motor and finding a replacement if it goes bad. lot of people recommend re-powering with one of the HF predator engines.


----------



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

and then there were two...

Good news is, it starts. Carb needs some adjustment. 

As far as the drive: it ran OK last year. Over the summer something underneath locked up. The wheels turn, but there is an issue in the drive linkage. Hopefully something a clean-lube-adjust will take care of.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Almico said:


> First question: is there such a thing as too many snowblowers?


As long as your wife, girlfriend, significant other, ... isn't around, *absolutely not !!

*But to put that in perspective I've been warned one more and I'm homeless* :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> As long as your wife, girlfriend, significant other, ... isn't around, *absolutely not !!
> 
> *But to put that in perspective I've been warned one more and I'm homeless* :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


Thankfully, no SO. I tried it once, got two beautiful boys from the deal, but she bailed and 17 years later, I couldn't be happier. I come home and take off my shoes in the middle of the living room because...that's where they belong.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I had the same experience......now I can go weeks and not be wrong


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you'll like the 924040. The big wheels move the snowblower well(its first gear will likely be similar to 2nd gear on your other Ariens).

I liked mine enough that I even added a differential from a 924050.


----------



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

cranman said:


> I had the same experience......now I can go weeks and not be wrong


No that I have eliminated all the estrogen from my life, it's uncanny how less wrong I am! The only complaints I get are from my female cat. And the male dog takes care of her.


----------



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

db130 said:


> I think you'll like the 924040. The big wheels move the snowblower well(its first gear will likely be similar to 2nd gear on your other Ariens).
> 
> I liked mine enough that I even added a differential from a 924050.


My only concern is that now that I finally have these girls, it might never snow ever again.


----------



## Almico (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't see an ID plate anywhere on the 8hp engine. On my 5hp 1969 model it's on the rear left while standing behind the tractor. Nothing on the 1979.


----------

